# Substituting Veg Oil With Cannabutter



## Pumert (Dec 14, 2010)

I got a really simple question

My package of ghirardelli brownies calls for

1 egg
1/3 of a cup of water
1/3 of a cup of vegetable oil

bake at 375 for 40 minutes

my question is how much butter do i need in order to replace the vegtable oil

my guess would be equal amounts if not a little more than 1/3 of a cup

lastly is 375 degrees too hot for the butter??


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 14, 2010)

i would also like to know this


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 14, 2010)

your good to go and no the heat won't kill the buzz....

my question is how much butter do i need in order to replace the vegtable oil, *Same as.*

my guess would be *equal amounts* if not a little more than 1/3 of a cup *Yup*

lastly is 375 degrees too hot for the butter?? Nope


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 14, 2010)

When I make my butter I divide the bowl 4 ways, most of the time it's a little over 1/2 cup
and I just put it in. I NEVER melt my butter in a microwave I use hot water to get it fluid.
I cook below 350 degrees usually 310 and just add time and use a toothpick to tell if it's done.
They might be a little oily or slightly uncooked but.... They do the job!
Their Meds.


----------



## akgrown (Dec 15, 2010)

Agreed with above, you should never cook any medibles that high as the THC with Vaporize out and all you will have is nasty brownies. Go ahead and sub 1/3 cup of C butter for that oil and cook around 275-310 just add extra time to cook. Trust me you will thank me later.


----------



## Pumert (Dec 15, 2010)

Yay I love all of you and this wonderful community


----------



## jack anderson (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
Nice recipe posted, I will like to know how much butter it will required .


----------

